# Call For Fire



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Multiple batteries are prepped to hang rounds. Targets are verified, and the call for fire has been approved by the FDC

Shot, over.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

A play right out of my playbook. Take no prisoners, my friend.


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

haha hope the targets are ready


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> A play right out of my playbook. Take no prisoners, my friend.


I figured it was just the right time to send a couple of rounds downrange. :grin2:



cjmmm47 said:


> haha hope the targets are ready


Hmm, some might be more prepared than others. Only time will tell...


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

I hope the recipient's of that friendly fire enjoy it. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## SLOANER (Dec 28, 2018)

The range is hot! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Somebody’s gettin a whoopin.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Playbook, play by the rules, what rules lol, Fire away! I gotta a good hunch for one and he deserves a good old fashioned Ash Whooping LMBO!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> Playbook, play by the rules, what rules lol, Fire away! I gotta a good hunch for one and he deserves a good old fashioned Ash Whooping LMBO!


Ha! Everyone does from time to time!


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Fire in the hole, fire in the hole.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

You've got everyone checking their USPS informed delivery app.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> You've got everyone checking their USPS informed delivery app.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Hahahaha, as many packages as some people send and receive, that may not do them much good...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Today is the day... Rounds should all impact by the end of the day. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I love the smell of napalm in the morning!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

One round has landed, just waiting on the other two...


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Two down, one to go...


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

And, remarkably considering how reliable USPS has been lately, all three have hit! Now to wait and see the results, hahaha.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh he managed some mischief alright! Look at all of maduro gloriousness!!! Man I can't wait to try that VSG!


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Oh he managed some mischief alright! Look at all of maduro gloriousness!!! Man I can't wait to try that VSG!


That is some mighty fine gloriousness for sure! The Patel Edge is one of my favorite Maduros

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Oh he managed some mischief alright! Look at all of maduro gloriousness!!! Man I can't wait to try that VSG!


Fair is fair, and I owed you after the sticks you sent me. Figured we had similar tastes, so hopefully you enjoy all of them. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Fair is fair, and I owed you after the sticks you sent me. Figured we had similar tastes, so hopefully you enjoy all of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I know I will!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Travoline said:


> That is some mighty fine gloriousness for sure! The Patel Edge is one of my favorite Maduros
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As much as I might dislike RP as a whole, the Edge maduro line is, and likely will always be one of my favorites. Reasonably priced, but smokes well, good flavor, and I swear they are some of the oiliest sticks in my humis.


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> As much as I might dislike RP as a whole, the Edge maduro line is, and likely will always be one of my favorites. Reasonably priced, but smokes well, good flavor, and I swear they are some of the oiliest sticks in my humis.


Could not agree more, it is the only RP line that I make sure I keep in stoke, the Maduro and Lite.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I like the RP Super Ligero as well. Needs at least 6 months to shine though.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> As much as I might dislike RP as a whole, the Edge maduro line is, and likely will always be one of my favorites. Reasonably priced, but smokes well, good flavor, and I swear they are some of the oiliest sticks in my humis.


I'm going to look for some of those RP Edge maduros.
I tried one way back when I first started and didn't like it. Probably because I was smoking connies at the time. Lol 
Nice hit SQN


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Matt_21 said:


> I'm going to look for some of those RP Edge maduros.
> I tried one way back when I first started and didn't like it. Probably because I was smoking connies at the time. Lol
> Nice hit SQN


Oh yeah, I could see the difference being a bit too much if you were used to connies. If you pick some up, just make sure they are decently rested before smoking; I find them unpleasantly raw when fresh and at high humidity. Chances are if they're in a B&M that they've sat for a decent period of time, though.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Oh yeah, I could see the difference being a bit too much if you were used to connies. If you pick some up, just make sure they are decently rested before smoking; I find them unpleasantly raw when fresh and at high humidity. Chances are if they're in a B&M that they've sat for a decent period of time, though.


Good advice thanks!


----------

